# What is the fastest way to see who is answering your threads?



## Saklig

Hi

This is one of the best forums on the internett, because the people on this forum has so much knowdledge and the forum is so well moderated. However, does anybody know what the fastest way to see who has been answering ones messages is? 

Thanks for anwering


----------



## Jana337

In Who is online, you can see what people are doing. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Fernita

It's very simple. Click on "*My threads*" which is written *in yellow* on the left top of the page.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rayines

Hello Saklig, Jana and Fernita: Happy New Year for you too!
For me, the best way is to see my Control User Panel. You click on yours, and you see inmediately on bold the titles of the threads you're suscribed to when there's a new answer. Try it! 
Except that you log out, because when you log in again you don't find threads in your Control User Panel. Then, you do what Fernita says .


----------



## Saklig

Happy late New Year everyone . 



Fernita said:


> It's very simple. Click on "*My threads*" which is written *in yellow* on the left top of the page.
> 
> Happy New Year!



When I click on "my threads" only two of my threads is coming up, why is that? Furthermore I have numerous threads why wouldn't all my threads be exhibited under "my threads"?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Have you tried clicking on "View all Subscribed Threads"? The default appears to be to list only "new" threads, but I'm not sure how vBulletin defines "new." 

Elisabetta


----------



## Rayines

Saklig said:


> Happy late New Year everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> When I click on "my threads" only two of my threads is coming up, why is that? Furthermore I have numerous threads why wouldn't all my threads be exhibited under "my threads"?


Have you had a look in the Control Part of "My threads"?, are all your discussions marked? It looks like this:

Controles
Ir a:
Subscriptions (4912 Discusiones) 
Mostrar todas las discusiones suscritas | Editar carpetas


----------



## Saklig

I still only have two "subscribed" threads.


----------



## fenixpollo

When you click on "User Control Panel", you have the ability to "Edit Options".  In the field Default Thread Subscription Mode, make sure that you choose the option to subscribe to threads. If it says "do not subscribe", then you won't be subscribed to threads that you post in.


----------

